# Why Most People Will Never Be Successful



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jan 25, 2019)

By Benjamin Hardy  August 26, 2017
4,584 saves





Photo


“Success” isn’t just having lots of money. Many people with lots of money have horribly unhappy and radically imbalanced lives.

Success is continuously improving who you are, how you live, how you serve, and how you relate.

So why won’t most people be successful?

Why don’t most people evolve?

The more evolved you become, the more focused you must be on those few things which matter most. Yet, as Jim Rohn has said, _“A lot of people don’t do well simply because they major in minor things.”_

To be successful, you can’t continue being with low frequency people for long periods of time.

You can’t continue eating crappy food, regardless of your spouse’s or colleague’s food choices.

Your days must consistently be spent on high quality activities.

The more successful you become — which is balancing the few essential things (spiritual, relational, financial, physical) in your life and removing everything else — the less you can justify low quality. As Greg McKeown has said, _“You cannot overestimate the unimportance of practically everything.”_

Read here​


----------



## sparky (Jan 25, 2019)

successful people are not necesarily _smart,_ not necessarily leading _high_ quailty anything....in fact the most successful folks i could point out are full of _bullheaded _perseverance and dilligence 

~S~


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 25, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*

By Benjamin Hardy wrote,* "Changing your belief system and expanding your vision takes courage."*

Yup, especially knowing when changing or modifying your beliefs could provoke a world of *HATE *and threats being directed at you by strangers on the Net, as well as family and friends.

For instance, what consequences are suffered by an evolving Pro-Lifer, deciding an American woman choosing to engage in *SAFE *medical procedure that terminates an unwanted pregnancy, should NOT be viewed as a murderer?

I'm talking about a Pro-Lifer evolving to believe women choosing to end an unwanted pregnancy should be praised and applauded for NOT creating life, when they aren't emotionally or economically prepared to raise, nurture and independently support new life.

I'm talking about a Pro-Lifer evolving to believe women choosing to end an unwanted pregnancy are acting in the best interests of life they choose not to create.

I'm talking about pro-lifers evolving to believe women have an inalienable right to peacefully pursue *THEIR OWN* vision for L, L, (Love) and Happiness. Which includes remaining childless if that is their CHOICE...or...choosing to build a family when they are emotionally, physically and financially prepared to do so.

I'm talking about Pro-Lifers evolving to believe depriving American and foreign born women of their *CHOICE *to remain childless by terminating an unwanted pregnancy is inhuman, as well as inconsistent with core American values. :L, L, (Love) & Happiness:

Frankly, according to American medical professionals our Nation, as well as entire planet currently is experiencing a* CHILD CARE PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS* that I believe should be the FOCUS of responsible caring human being's concerns or OUTRAGE.

However, because fixing the CHILD CARE HEALTH CRISIS includes identifying WOMEN as our Nation's larger population of child caregivers, I'm certain children will continue suffering at the hands of SELFISH, apathetic, incompetent, emotionally or mentally ill mothers failing to recognizing that placing ABOVE ALL ELSE the emotionally well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being, as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful and less fortunate neighbors.

Frankly, I'd like to see "success" measured by a citizen's parenting skills.

I'm sure lots of adults who experienced poor parenting would agree.

Peace.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 25, 2019)

define successful
I would think you can be successful by just trying your best...even if you don't attain ''greatness''


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jan 25, 2019)

harmonica said:


> define successful
> I would think you can be successful by just trying your best...even if you don't attain ''greatness''


You bring up an interesting point.  Most of us don't achieve greatness in our lifetimes that is commemorated in movies, books, monuments, etc., but success is measured in different ways by different people depending upon the situation or circumstances.

As an example, when I interview, which I do more often than most people because I'm a contractor, I measure success not by whether or not I obtained the job but by how well I interviewed - was I prepared, was I able to successfully convey my knowledge or mastery of the interview subject matter, was I able to connect with the interviewer(s) not just professionally but personally, etc.  Irrespective of my experience, knowledge, credentials, etc., there are some positions that I'm just not going to be selected for so I can't use getting hired as an indicator of success or failure.

The article spoke most to me about getting rid of people and things who waste and drain your time and energy.  Eventually you realize that certain situations not only are not moving your life forward but are actually causing you to stagnate or lose ground.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2019)

harmonica said:


> define successful
> I would think you can be successful by just trying your best...even if you don't attain ''greatness''




Something else


----------



## harmonica (Jan 26, 2019)

.....I always think about the movie_ Wall Street _when the son Bud, [ poor actor Charlie Sheen ] who is being used/screwed by Michael Douglas says to his dad  -Carl=[ real dad and great actor Martin Sheen ] says:


> Carl Fox: He's using you, kid. He's got your prick in his back pocket, but you're too blind to see it.
> 
> Bud Fox: No. What I see is a jealous old machinist who can't stand the fact that his son has become more *successful *than he has!
> 
> ...


----------



## ding (Jan 26, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> By Benjamin Hardy  August 26, 2017
> 4,584 saves
> 
> 
> ...


Many people believe that success leads to happiness but it is really the other way around. Happiness leads to success.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 14, 2019)

Success is self-defined.

If you are either happy with your life, or, taking progressive action every day to make yourself happier, then you are a success.

Not very complicated.


----------

